# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  stirrups in concrete footings

## magpie

:Smilie:  Hi all 
I am going to build a carport, which will be supported by 4 timber posts (125X125) either side of carport. The posts will be sitting on stirrup / concrete footing. What is the best way to line up the stirrups and keep them in this position for the concrete pour? 
cheers

----------


## journeyman Mick

Probably the most accurate and easiest way for  only four stirrups is to bolt/screw/nail some timber to them and fix this to the formwork in the correct position and height. BTW, if there's only four posts and no bracing it may be a bit wobbly on stirrups. A fish plate either side of the post will give you a stiffer structure. 
Mick

----------


## sol381

I did my carport a few weeks ago and used 6 posts. I was going to set the stirrups in while i layed the slab but woudl have been impossible to line up. I concreted the stirrups in before using maybe 1 bag of concrete per hole. I kept the bar of the stirrups about 150mm above the ground to allow for the 100mm slab. Was much easier this way. When you are laying a slab your pretty much focused on that and trying to line up stirrups before the concrete goes off and trying not to stand on tehslab is kind ahard.
Set first, concrete later.

----------

